# Spray Foam for enclosure backgrounds



## Mulcahy (Feb 26, 2009)

i was wondering if i would be able to use spray expander foam for a background and what would have to be done to seal it i is for pygmy bearded dragons and spotted pythons


----------



## Danni (Feb 26, 2009)

hmmm i think there is a thread abut this... i think it tells you how to do as well... lets see if i can find it :0)


----------



## Danni (Feb 26, 2009)

here it is... have you read this thread yet?
it may help

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/hints-and-tips/how-to-make-a-background-40637


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

I did one a few days back. First attempt, I don't usually worry about backgrounds but I turned out alright.


----------



## Mulcahy (Feb 26, 2009)

yep i just wondered what u use to seal it


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

Mulcahy said:


> yep i just wondered what u use to seal it


 

Clear aerosol varnish will work. Just give it plenty of time to set.


----------



## Mulcahy (Feb 26, 2009)

would it be suitable to use it on part of the floor to give it shape


----------



## aliveandkicking (Feb 26, 2009)

The foam would be, yes. Once it sets it can be cut to shape.


----------

